# Wheel refurb in S.Wales



## jd26 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey all, as some may have seen I posted a thread a while back on what colour to go with my EP3 type R's wheels..

Now im just looking for somewhere to get it done, Needs to be somewhere that I can drop the car off with the wheels still fitted and pic it up once its all done  

Anyone able to recommend some places? getting bored of looking 


Ta!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Where in South? It's a big place...


----------



## jd26 (Mar 10, 2009)

swansea area (my bad  ) but willing to go a little out of my way if I find somewhere with a good rep & good prices!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

There is a body shop in bridgend call Motorvation who do wheel refurb as well, but are pricey. There's also one i know of in pontyclun (near talbot green/llantrisant) called alloy-smart, their work is pretty good, not the best i've ever seen but still good and they are very competitive on price.


----------



## Roy47 (Apr 14, 2008)

There's a good one opposite 3m's Gorseinon , I think it's behind glc auto's the jap specialist

Did mate in works alloy off his focus st after he kerbed it :doublesho

would never know it's been done , superb work

might be the one at the top of this list

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=alloy+wheel+repairgorseinon&meta=


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Couldn't it go on axle stands in the meantime? 

There are some extremely good value wheel couriers around now.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

APS in fforestfach id give a miss , they did a colour change on an impreza i did a few weeks ago, brake dust was stuck to the laquer after only 3 weeks , and when i removed the wheels the inner rims were still gold , not sure what the outcome was as the owners been a bit busy but was deffo taking them back


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

Roy47 said:


> There's a good one opposite 3m's Gorseinon , I think it's behind glc auto's the jap specialist
> 
> Did mate in works alloy off his focus st after he kerbed it :doublesho
> 
> ...


yeah thats steveG60 off the vw dub forums he has moved up to fforestfach now thou 
i had my audi alloys polished up with him and he done an awsome job ! even when i kerbed them about 6 months later he still fixed the wheel for me  top bloke !

will pm you his number :thumb::thumb:


----------



## gazzathom2 (Sep 9, 2009)

Where about in fforestfach is he got my eye on some alloys which need a touch up


----------



## jd26 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Hawkey, ill check my pms when i quickly bump up to 10 posts! haha 

Is this the same steve that Jake knows (polo g40) ? as Im planning on getting in touch with him but was looking for alternatives incase.

Thanks mate


----------



## s28nhb (Aug 25, 2008)

Afan tyres in Port Talbot but i have heard mixed reports on them.


----------



## jd26 (Mar 10, 2009)

that seems to be the case with everywhere its seeming buddy, Ill have to just go for one of them and hope for the best  

(still not even 100% on colour after all this time haha its a cosmic grey ep3 - ideas on a postcard  )


----------



## s28nhb (Aug 25, 2008)

I like anthracite looks nice ,a few people are having they wheels powdercoated which looks good.


----------



## jd26 (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah I wasnt sure about anthricite/gunmetal against the cars colour but its grown on me  - the safe option 

From what ive heard I think steveG60 only paints when he refurbs? doesnt powdercoat.. is there much difference between the two? 

Just wondering as usually people go on about powdercoating alot. 

Thanks folks


----------



## steveg60cab (Nov 22, 2009)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> APS in fforestfach id give a miss , they did a colour change on an impreza i did a few weeks ago, brake dust was stuck to the laquer after only 3 weeks , and when i removed the wheels the inner rims were still gold , not sure what the outcome was as the owners been a bit busy but was deffo taking them back


hi guys, newbie first post and all that :wave:
i'm very sorry but i just can't sit back and take a comment like this, yes i am said steveg60 who runs/owns APS in fforestfach, the car in question came in for a colourchange because said owner was too busy to clean his gold wheels so often so wanted them in a colour to 'hide' the brakedust, the car was a tuned subaru with the biggest brakes i have seen on a 'saloon' car which also had race pads fitted, i strongly advised the owner not to run the pads as they would cake up the wheels more than normal, and being superleggeras they have bad nooks and crannies that attract the dust. the customer has been more than happy from what i have read, and seeing as he had his wheels done 4 months ago he has had more than enough time to come back to me if he wasn't happy. as for the gold paint on the inner rim, this would be the very outermost of the rear rim due to the way i paint them, i have to rotate the wheels by hand, and this is the only place i can hold them without making a mess, but this is not visible when the wheels are mounted on the car!!
please take the time to read his thread on scoobynet saying how happy he was with the job, and also how he doesn't clean his wheels, thus the sticking brakedust -
http://bbs.scoobynet.com/wales-26/779770-what-do-you-think-my-new-wheels.html

i'm sorry to rant on my first post, but i take a lot of time and effort to ensure my work is some of the best around, and it only takes one comment like this to ruin a reputation i have taken years to build up.

if anyone would like to have a browse at my work, there's a small selection of pics here - http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v292/steveg60cab/alloypolishingservices/?start=all
...and my website is here - www.alloyrefurb.net


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

steveg60cab said:


> hi guys, newbie first post and all that :wave:
> i'm very sorry but i just can't sit back and take a comment like this, yes i am said steveg60 who runs/owns APS in fforestfach, the car in question came in for a colourchange because said owner was too lazy to clean his gold wheels so wanted them in a colour to 'hide' the brakedust, the car was a tuned subaru with the biggest brakes i have seen on a 'saloon' car which also had race pads fitted, i strongly advised the owner not to run the pads as they would cake up the wheels more than normal, and being superleggeras they have bad nooks and crannies that attract the dust. the customer has been more than happy from what i have read, and seeing as he had his wheels done 4 months ago he has had more than enough time to come back to me if he wasn't happy. as for the gold paint on the inner rim, this would be the very outermost of the rear rim due to the way i paint them, i have to rotate the wheels by hand, and this is the only place i can hold them without making a mess, but this is not visible when the wheels are mounted on the car!!
> please take the time to read his thread on scoobynet saying how happy he was with the job, and also how he doesn't clean his wheels, thus the sticking brakedust -
> http://bbs.scoobynet.com/wales-26/779770-what-do-you-think-my-new-wheels.html
> ...


Steve - Welcome to DW! :wave:

I'm just a neutral here, but have seen and spoken to Steve on previous occasions a few years ago now through another south wales car club and can vouch for the quality of work and that he's a genuine, hard working bloke who really knows what he's doing and always goes that extra step to make sure the customer is happy with the work.

Gaz :thumb:


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

s28nhb said:


> Afan tyres in Port Talbot but i have heard mixed reports on them.


Had my evo 9 wheels done at Afan and they did a superb job even fitted chrome valve covers:thumb: I wouldn't hesitate taking wheels there again


----------

